# TV Element FLX-3210 No enciende



## lsedr (Dic 21, 2013)

saludos colegas

tengo una TV Element FLX-3210 que no enciende, solo tiene encendido el led de standby.

la destape y aparentemente todo se ve bien, ningun capacitor alterado... medi todos los voltaes en la salida de la fuente y estan correctos (5v, 12v, y 20v)







que mas debo hacer ?

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2013)

revisar fusibles smd ,como par ir haciendo algo


----------



## lsedr (Dic 21, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisar fusibles smd ,como par ir haciendo algo



medi los voltajes de todos los reguladores de 3.3v y tienen todos el voltaje correcto...
medi el de 5 vol y esta bien
tambien medi los voltajes de la fuente y estan correctos.

enciende el led rojo el tv pero esta totalmente muerto...

donde estan esos fusibles smd que decis ?

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2013)

y hay que buscarlos ,suelen estar cerca de los ic y reguladores ,no en la fuente hee.
también puede ser algún problema se memoria o software


----------



## lsedr (Dic 21, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y hay que buscarlos ,suelen estar cerca de los ic y reguladores ,no en la fuente hee.
> también puede ser algún problema se memoria o software



en la busqueda me parece haber encontrado un Diodo Schottky en corto, pero esta dificil sacarlo para medirlo fuera de la placa... vere si puedo sacarlo... es el D8.

me parece que esta mal porque mide casi en corto unos 0.080v mientras que el D2 que es el mismo tipo de diodo (B340A) mide 0.570 de caida de voltaje.

vere si saco al D8 de la placa para comprobar mejor


----------



## danescalante2009 (Ene 29, 2014)

tengo un sansei TLS1232H lo desconecte para correr el mueble y cuando lo conecte no enciende la luz roja.


----------

